# Circuito Sensor humedad para ventilador



## jhony85 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hola, quiero hacer lo siguiente:

Medir la humedad de un trastero que hay en mi casa y si ésta es mayor de un 60-65% que haya un ventilador encendido.

Creo, a priori, que no es muy complicado pero me gustaria escuchar sus opiniones. 

Gracias.


----------



## jomainbe (Oct 7, 2008)

Puedes usar un integrado SHT11 que ya viene calibrado de fábrica el % de humedad y conectarlo a un microcontrolador (a través de comunicación serie). El micro deberá consultar continuamente al SHT11 y cuando llegue al % de humedad que tú establezcas que active un relé (al que vaya conectado el ventilador) a través de un transistor o un optoacoplador. También creo que hay otros sensores de humedad que se basan en la variación de una resistencia y deberás calibrar tú el porcentaje de humedad según la variación de resistencia/voltaje a la entrada del micro (cosa más difícil).


----------



## jhony85 (Oct 7, 2008)

pues yo pensaba que iba a ser mas facil. no hay algun sensor que de una tension si supera la humedad y con esa tension encender directamente el ventilador?


----------



## jomainbe (Oct 7, 2008)

Si no sabes nada de electrónica y buscas algún dispositivo ya hecho y que se adapte a lo que necesitas creo que va a ser difícil. Si sabes algo de electrónica pero te asusta lo del microcontrolador, se podría hacer de otra forma, sin usar microcontroladores y con otro tipo de sensores (resistivos o capacitivos), pero necesitarás de electrónica al fin y al cabo, se me ocurre con un 555 y algunos componentes más. Y más difícil puesto que habría que calibrar.


----------



## jhony85 (Oct 8, 2008)

si se algo de electronica pero no se mucho. Soy casi Ingeniero Tecnico Industrial de la rama electronica, pero ya sabes como salimos de la universidad...

mi idea era la que te he puesto en el anterior post, pero sin circuito controlador ni nada. No hay ningun sensor que de una salida alta cuando pase el umbral (y enciende el ventilador con esta salida) o de un cero cuando no lo pase?

si no, pues explicadme un poco mejor como hacerlo de forma facil y barata.


----------



## poppez (Oct 8, 2008)

Se puede hacer algo muy sencillo y tambien poco preciso.

Hay unas resitencias llamadas "humistores" o "higrómetros resistivos"

http://nbjrdz.diytrade.com/sdp/443230/4/pd-2464582/2328448-1235264.html

que son variables con la humedad.

Puedes hacer un montaje con dos resistencias normales, un  transistor, y un relé que te active el ventilador.
Imagino que sabes como va ese montaje, solo debes poner el humistor entre la base y el emisor del transistor y echar unas cuentas para calcular la otra resistencia  de modo que al llegar al cierto umbral de humedad, se polarice el transistor y se cierre la rama principal donde está el relé.

Ahora no te puedo dibujar el circuito, pero yo tb estudié tu carrera y no creo que estés tan pez.
Si no me has entendido dimelo y luego te lo dibujo.


----------



## jhony85 (Oct 8, 2008)

las 2 resistencias normales que dices sonlos humistores esos?

Para lo que necesito tampoco debe tener muy buena precision. quizas me valga. 

Mas o menos se lo que me dices.


----------



## poppez (Oct 8, 2008)

Humistor solo 1. La otra resistencia es para calibrar (o un potencimetro) y la tercera es para limitar la corriente por el relé y que no se dañe el transistor.

El problema tal vez sea encontrar donde vendan humistores. Vamos, igual lo encuentras a la primera, pero por mi experiencia y la ley de Murphy parece que cualquier cosa que se necesite un poco  fuera de lo normal no la vende nadie.


----------



## poppez (Oct 8, 2008)

Por curiosidad he buscado y alomejor no es tan dificil 

Pregunta en alguan tienda que conozcas a ver si tienes suerte, si no seguramente te toque pedirlo.

En España destacan dos distribuidores: RS y Farnell.

En el catalogo (o web) de RS verás que solo ofrecen sensores de humedad complejos de entre 100-200€.

Pero Farnell ofrece sensores de humedad capacitivos y resistivos sencillos.
Te interesan los resistivos y ademas valen entre 5 y 10€.


----------



## jhony85 (Oct 8, 2008)

y los resistivos los puedo colocar igual que los humistores?


----------



## poppez (Oct 8, 2008)

Joer macho, los humistores son los resistivos.

Son resistencias variables con la humedad. 
Solo te digo que tb hay condensadores variables con la humedad, pero esos no te interesan


----------



## jomainbe (Oct 8, 2008)

jhony85, desde luego que lo más preciso va a ser la solución del microcontrolador. Revisando las características del SHT11 veo que lleva además sensor de temperatura (http://www.x-robotics.com/sensores.htm), porque la humedad también depende de ella, con lo que las mediciones van a ser muy precisas. Y como ya te dije calibrado de fábrica, cosa que tendrás que hacer con otro tipo de sensor (resistivo o capacitivo) y que no será tan fácil si esos componentes no responden linealmente y además hay que tener en cuenta la temperatura. Si pasas del tema del microcontrolador también podrías usar un PC obsoleto para conectar el sensor, aunque también tendrás que programar el software.


----------



## poppez (Oct 8, 2008)

No es tanta calibración, con ajustar un potenciometro basta.
Se puede hacer por prueba y error.

Y lo de la variaón lineal o no no es ningun problema, ya que él solo quiere detectar un umbral al 65%, así que con saber la resistencia a esa humedad es suficiente, como varíe despues no es problema.

Es como hacer un circuito con un LDR para que se encienda  una luz al detectar cierto umbral de oscuridad. Los LDR tampoco son lineales.


----------



## jomainbe (Oct 8, 2008)

Pero me pregunto cómo saber cuando se está al 65%. Jhony85, ¿tienes algún aparato de medición ya o es a pelo? Ten en cuenta que tal vez desees encender el ventilador al 65% y apagar al 60-55%, puesto que a lo mejor no quieres apagar con una simple bajada de 1% o 2%, con lo que tendrás que ajustar el umbral de encendido/apagado y para eso necesitarás más precisión. De todas formas, tal y como dice poppez con un sensor resistivo, unas resistencias, un transistor/opto y un relé, solucionado. Mira ésto: 

http://www.madrimasd.org/cienciaysociedad/taller/tecnologia/sensor-humedad/default.asp

Es casi lo que buscas, sustituyendo el sensor de corcho por un sensor de humedad resistivo.  

Espero que te sirva de guía.


----------



## poppez (Oct 8, 2008)

No hace falta saber a priori que humedad hay, seguro que el humistor tiene una curva de funcionamiento que permite diseñar el circuito de forma analítica.


Es cierto que un circuito comparador con histéresis ayudaría mucho a evitar un posible funcionamiento intermitente, pero la humedad tampoco es una variable muy rápida y tal vez no merezca la pena complicar mas el asunto.
Que haga un primer prototipo así y si da problemas ya se mejorará


Por cierto, hace unos años monté un circuito como ese del link. Era igual, con dos clavos y lo usaba para detectar cuando una maceta estaba con la tierra seca. Cuando estaba muy seco se encendía un LED y era muy efectivo.
Pero eso necesita mucha mucha humedad porque utiliza la conductividad de la tierra mojada, no sirve para detectar cambios en la humedad ambiente.
Pero como decias, es muy buena guia para hacerlo sustituyendo los clavos por el humistor. O lo sería si tuviese un esquema en vez de una foto


----------



## jhony85 (Oct 8, 2008)

entopnces pruebo con el del link?


----------



## jomainbe (Oct 8, 2008)

Cierto, no hay circuito, solo una foto

Otro link: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/intrcrep/index.htm

Es un interruptor crepuscular que enciende una bombilla cuando no hay luz. Sustituye la LDR por el sensor de humedad y la lampara por un relé, un diodo y el ventilador y listo.

Busca en google por "interruptor crepuscular" y encontrarás circuitos a patadas, seguro que hay más sencillos que el que te he puesto y que más o menos es el circuito que buscas. 

Otra pagina donde hay información sobre usar un transistor con un rele:

http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.com/Electronica_Basica.htm#CARGAS

Es una muy buena página. Busca donde trata el tema de las LDR y te vale para un sensor de humedad resistivo.


----------



## elcebollo001 (Ago 4, 2010)

hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaria saber si puden ayudarme a desifrar un sensor de humedad que es de l*A* marca pidgets 1125 es un sensor de temperatura y humedad, se aliemnta con 5v y en uno de sus anales a la salida tenemos el valor de temperatura, el cual ya puedo leeren vokts y transformarlo a temperatura.. el problema es el valor de humedad pues solo lo tengo eln voltaje (2.14v) y no se como pasarlo a humedad!!! no hay mas informacion de este sensor, nisiquiera el datasheet mismo que da una formaula pero no creo mucho q*UE* sirva pues al q*UE* viene para temperatura no me sirvio y tuve q*UE* escalar el sensor!! alguna sugerencia sobre como leer valores de humedad!!!


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 4, 2010)

jhony85 dijo:


> Hola, quiero hacer lo siguiente:
> 
> Medir la humedad de un trastero que hay en mi casa y si ésta es mayor de un 60-65% que haya un ventilador encendido.
> 
> ...



Para que quieres encender un ventilador que tiene que ver con la humedad? el aire que movera el ventilador esta en la misma habitacion?


----------



## Alreco (Ago 13, 2010)

Pero me pregunto cómo saber cuando se está al 65%. Jhony85, ¿tienes algún aparato de medición ya o es a pelo? Ten en cuenta que tal vez desees encender el ventilador al 65% y apagar al 60-55%, puesto que a lo mejor no quieres apagar con una simple bajada de 1% o 2%, con lo que tendrás que ajustar el umbral de encendido/apagado y para eso necesitarás más precisión.
Hola a todos este tema para mi tambien eta muy interesante. Pregunta poppez como seria si quiero que se pare el ventilador cuando tenga el 50% de humedad la habitacion.


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 13, 2010)

De donde sacan que moviendo el aire de una misma habitacion con un ventilador va a cambiar la humedad relativa del ambiente?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2010)

Hay sensores de humedad relativa. Pero tendrás que poner otro afuera, a ver si el aire que metes está peor aún.
Entiendo que se refiere a extractor, no a ventilador.

Pon unas resistencias de caldeo, si sube la temperatura del mismo aire baja su Hr
Ya sabes el resto de opciones, sales para desecar o máquina de frío que condense.



Alreco dijo:


> Pero me pregunto cómo saber cuando se está al 65%. Jhony85, ¿tienes algún aparato de medición ya *o es a pelo*? Ten en cuenta que tal vez desees encender el ventilador al 65% y apagar al 60-55%, puesto que a lo mejor no quieres apagar con una simple bajada de 1% o 2%, con lo que tendrás que ajustar el umbral de encendido/apagado y para eso necesitarás más precisión.
> Hola a todos este tema para mi tambien eta muy interesante. Pregunta poppez como seria si quiero que se pare el ventilador cuando tenga el 50% de humedad la habitacion.



Si, igual tiene un higrómetro de cabello. 


Para controlar el tema de los arranques/paradas se puede hacer un trigger con un operacional y determinar los dos niveles, eso era bastante sencillo.  De hecho es imprescindible, o se pone un trigger o se hace un PID o algo semejante para control continuo, y no creo que sea el caso.


----------

